

BitPay CEO: Bitcoin Will Secure Almost All Electronic Payments in 5 Years - dcawrey
https://www.zapchain.com/a/l/bitpay-ceo-bitcoin-will-secure-almost-all-electronic-payments-in-5-years/4ImQSvTBx0

======
27182818284
With a ten minute average confirmation time? I would have imagined that time
would have to decrease first. You can't add a 10 minute wait to something like
Jimmy John's that prides itself in its speed.

------
a3voices
For a second I thought that said Bitcoin CEO

